# Knoxville?



## Captain Morgan (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome Kinger!

I won't be at that one.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd of gone if they would have had it over the weekend.  Should of had it start on Friday and end on Sunday instead of having it end on Saturday. What were they thinking?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 14, 2006)

They were thinking you might have come?




 :!:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 14, 2006)

:grin:  :razz:  =D>  #-o


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 14, 2006)

Kinger said:
			
		

> Hey, anyone going to the NBBQA Conference and Expo 2/22-25? I'm going to try to make it for at least Thursday and Friday.
> 
> Pete



Ahh well wont be at that one either but you should come to Smoke on the Beach , it will be my first time there as well.


----------

